# MES 30 Owners Manual



## Jeff Wright (Jul 23, 2018)

Good morning, SMF.  Still around and still enjoying reading all these great posts.  Been a Weber cooker for years.  Dad had an electric smoker that he no longer uses and I have wanted to dive into some new ways to cook.  It is a MES 30.  Unfortunately, he cannot locate the users manual.  I have tried to find one, but come up short.  Anyone know where i might be able to get one?  Doesn't look too hard to use, but would like to see what I might miss!

Thanks, and happy smokin!!!!


----------



## biteme7951 (Jul 23, 2018)

https://masterbuilt.com/support

Just go to the link for your model #

Barry.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Jul 23, 2018)

Wow!  That was quick.  I thought I looked all over that darn website!!!  Thanks Barry


----------



## zwiller (Jul 23, 2018)

Most important info about the MES is not in the manual.  You need an AMNPS.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Jul 23, 2018)

Lol, you sell them?  Yes, I have gathered that and it is going to be acquired!  Thanks


----------



## zwiller (Jul 23, 2018)

No, just love the thing and so happy the folks here turned me onto it.  Glad you found it already.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 23, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Most important info about the MES is not in the manual.  You need and AMNPS.



What he says AND you will want a wireless dual probe thermometer (or more probes).   For a dual probe I always recommend the ThermoPro TP-20.  It has worked very well for me and for others.  Every now and again someone may have a problem with it but it seems the overwhelming majority of people are very happy with it.

Understand that the MES smoker and meat probes are just plain off, they are basically junk.  Having a dual probe (or more probes) thermometer means you can measure the smoker temp with 1 probe and the meat Internal Temp (IT) with the other probe.  
Two of the major fundamentals of smoking meat are to (1) control the smoker temp properly and to (2) cook using the IT of the meat to know when it is done or to know when to check for tenderness (like with ribs, pork butt, and brisket cuts of meat).
A 3rd fundamental is producing proper Thin Blue Smoke (TBS) vs bad thick white smoke.  That is where the A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker (AMNPS) tray or tube will solve that issue :)

Read up on the manual and research as much info as you can on using the MES (like what is provided above) and you will be producing amazing bbq in no time! :)


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 23, 2018)

Jeff Wright said:


> Lol, you sell them?  Yes, I have gathered that and it is going to be acquired!  Thanks



If you purchase through Home Depot, shipping is free to the store.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks for the input tallbm.  I was going to get that ThermoPro using the Amazon Prime deal he was running, but damned if I could ever get the savings code to work, dang it.  Hopefully he runs it again.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 23, 2018)

Jeff Wright said:


> Thanks for the input tallbm.  I was going to get that ThermoPro using the Amazon Prime deal he was running, but damned if I could ever get the savings code to work, dang it.  Hopefully he runs it again.


They offer a discount to members thru thier site


----------



## Jeff Wright (Jul 23, 2018)

How do you get the discount?  That TP-20 looks pretty nice.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi Jeff!
Here's a lot of help with an MES:
Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## Jeff Wright (Jul 23, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Hi Jeff!
> Here's a lot of help with an MES:
> Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.
> 
> Bear



I have gone through almost all of your Step By Steps...awesome tips and very helpful information.  Thanks for the Bear!


----------



## tallbm (Jul 23, 2018)

Jeff Wright said:


> How do you get the discount?  That TP-20 looks pretty nice.



In the past at itronicsmall.com you coulde use the coupon code *SMOKINGMEATFORUM*  and get 20% off your order.
Give that a shot and see if it gives you the discount, if not reachout to @thermopro and they'll be able to give you some more info/details if there is anything they can do for you :)


----------



## Jeff Wright (Jul 23, 2018)

Avtually, I finally figured it out.  TP20 on the way!!!  Thanks for help


----------

